# I never knew...



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

that flustration builds drive...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vgm-14NnwY4


----------



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

I will follow my mothers advice and not say anything at all....


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Hear that??? Genes are inherited!!!! Who knew!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joel Anderson said:


> I will follow my mothers advice and not say anything at all....



I will do the same.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

O My!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i also didn't know that:

West German lined GSD + KNPV lined Belgian Malinois=American Working Shepherd


----------



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

No Tim,... listen carefully I am almost positive they are desrcibed as...."Belgium malinois" not "Belgian malinois"


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Holy Cow!!!!!!

The only thing I will say regardless of the talking was that the pups were adorable.......hee hee :lol:


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

WOWZERS!!!!!
Thats gotta be the strangest video I have seen in a while. I am gonna call Master VonDerMuff right now.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

:-o no comment :-#


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

and in perferct malinois style, the little girl walks off just as he is mentioning something about "pack instinct"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike! I no longet need this forum. I've been enlightened! :lol: :lol: :lol: .....kin I stay anyway? ;-)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Mike! I no longet need this forum. I've been enlightened! :lol: :lol: :lol: .....kin I stay anyway? ;-)



Yes. Stay and enlighten others.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It's just basic training philosphy. Beat em till they bite!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> It's just basic training philosphy. Beat em till they bite!


I am glad I only watched the first couple minutes (which was enough for me) and did not see the whole thing by this comment........YUK!!!!:x


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> I am glad I only watched the first couple minutes (which was enough for me) and did not see the whole thing by this comment........YUK!!!!:x


Carol, my comment is just another usless bit of my  humor. Nothing to do with the video.  ;-)


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Carol, my comment is just another usless bit of my  humor. Nothing to do with the video.  ;-)


I should know this...	
(I said this earlier in a PM, but my excuse is that I broke my elbow and am on some serious pain killers......:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: )

I still don't think I want to watch the whole thing though......what I watched was really enough........=;


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> I still don't think I want to watch the whole thing though......what I watched was really enough........=;


I watched it all. You made a good choice.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

master vondermuff is also a rapper by the name of dramatik aka ce ce saprano 
he actaully raps about his malinois listen to his song mean muggin. 
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=75991872


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

steve gossmeyer said:


> master vondermuff is also a rapper by the name of dramatik aka ce ce saprano
> he actaully raps about his malinois listen to his song mean muggin.
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=75991872


i could only get through about 40 seconds and i didn't hear anything about dogs. my ears couldn't take anymore.

just when you thought this video couldn't get any worse, steve comes in and pour gasoline on the flames...


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

after the opening when he starts rapping. he says something about his malinois in the front seat and something about a malinois gonna get you at the bridge


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I think I'm gonna order my DVD today!!!


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

HAHAHAHA.......' I don't breed for the sales' OMG, HAHAHA!!! I mean....um, I think that is.....um.....uh.....BS. 
I guess he just thought showing his number a million times during the video was for the effect?


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

That is some funny sh!t. I am gonna call and get me a dvd and a dog tomorrow.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Daniel Cox said:


> That is some funny sh!t. I am gonna call and get me a dvd and a dog tomorrow.


:-o :-o omg Daniel you must be a sucker for punishment :lol: :lol:;-)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> :-o :-o omg Daniel you must be a sucker for punishment :lol: :lol:;-)


I'm getting TWO of each.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I am going for the whole package, one dvd, one dog and pay the guy to train us as well........=; :-& :^o :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

steve gossmeyer said:


> after the opening when he starts rapping. he says something about his malinois in the front seat and something about a malinois gonna get you at the bridge


At 0:43, I hear "a Malinois in the front seat, **** a pig, yeah. A Malinois, n***a, he's gonna get you 'fore the bridge." Ahem, right then... :roll:


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't think I want to buy their DVD and didn't like what I'm seeing. I have been to Michael Ellis's seminar twice. Almost all dogs I've seen are on harness when they are working on protection phase or building on prey drives. Why isn't his GSD on leather harness? :roll:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lindsay Janes said:


> Why isn't his GSD on leather harness? :roll:


That was your major concern? :lol:


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> That was your major concern? :lol:


 Maybe  I just notice something


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I didn't watch the video all the way through (don't think I'm going to either). Were they just on agitation collars or what?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't use a harness for most dogs, does that make me bad?


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Some people prefer to keep the dog on a fursaver as the harness could 'tell' the dogs it's time to work and light his drives up. Useful until you need him to light up without a harness. Shouldn't be a problem for good dogs though.


----------

